# Chaos space marine conversion.(warning, picture heavy)



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

here are some pics of my converted Space marines. They where the Space marines from the Assault on Black Reach converted into plague marines. 

































heres the dreadnought from AoBR.








the back,








and a closeup on the "face"









my Termie lord, not from AoBR.








a close up on the scythe.








the heavy bolter








and the back









my Chaos Sorcerer, again, not AoBR, but put together from a DA Veterans body, Chaos sorcerer head, and some spikes from the Chaos Rhino. his paintjob isnt finsihed.








closeup









and finally, my converted AoBR Termies,


















...and my first conversions ever.....

sorry for the bad quality pictures, my normal camera broke, so im stuck using one of lesser quality. C&C greatly appreciated.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok couple of things right off the bat, i f i were you I'd use less greenstuff closer to the model instead of just building it up on top, also you may want to check out some of the GS tutorials for tips and techniques. You have alot of good ideas here and it is good for a first try but definetly in the future read up. GS is a tricky customer and when done well can look awesome keep it up and i can see you producing some epic conversions.

And now about the painting, it lacks depth you may want to layer your colors a bit more build up from a darker shade, once again see the tutorials, i do see lots of potential here you just need practice. Hope this helps.


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks, these where some of my first conversions. the sorcerer isnt finsihed yet so that explains the crappy paintjob. but thanks for the tips, im always looking to improve my skills.


----------



## Azazel5112 (Apr 4, 2009)

Any time, you gotta start somewhere. Just remember to keep at it


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Another small tip I can give you about sculpting: try to remove your finger prints from the green stuff. You can see it in the dread's left shoulder (that's the right shoulder on the pic). What I used to do was use my hobbyknife to smoothen that up. Nowadays I use sculpting tools, which works loads better, but if you want a few will also cost you loads 

On your next conversions I'd advise you to use less green stuff and start to focus on your sculpting and painting techniques. I mean it's hard to paint a cape properly, even one that's top-notch. One that's sculpted by yourself is even harder, since it's very hard to get the kind of quality most mini's have. So if you'd focus on painting first and converting later your mini's will improve faster


----------

